# [solved] xfce  4.8

## kriz

n'abend 

Schon Erfahrungsberichte vorhanden?

Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich mal ~amd64 xfce getestet und war nicht besonders glücklich.

Bin über jeden Hinweis dankbar.

....komme gerade von xfce.org btw.

ccLast edited by kriz on Tue Mar 01, 2011 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kriz

wie erwartet .... -.-

ne Menge Nacharbeit

cc

----------

## papahuhn

Bei mir gings eigentlich; musste lediglich die Panels neu einrichten.

----------

## b3cks

Ja, Xfce-Update...

Eigentlich muss man den Xfce-Maintainern erst einmal Lob aussprechen. Noch vor einigen Tagen hatte ich die Changelogs zu Xfce 4.8. preX gelesen und am Montag listet Portage mir die zu aktualisierenden Pakete (stable) auf, noch bevor ich irgendwo eine offizielle Release-Mitteilung gelesen hatte. Das ging also wiedermal sehr fix. Respekt!

Nachdem die Updates eingespielt und Configs aktualisiert waren, revdep-rebuild die angemeckerten Pakete gefixt hat und es nirgends irgendwelche Info- oder gar Warnmeldungen gab, wagte ich einen Komplett-Reboot, um zu testen ob auch alles geht.

Danach begann aber das Gefrickel. Hier mal, was ich bisher bemerkt habe:

- Panel verschwunden (Lösung: war lediglich komplett transparent)

- Panel Plugins werden nicht geladen (Lösung: rausnehmen und neu hinzufügen)

- Terminal-Inhalt nicht lesbar (Lösung: siehe oben)

- als User kein Reboot/Shutdown möglich (Lösung: auf ConsoleKit umstellen, SLiM und PAM anpassen)

- Sound geht nicht (Lösung: Xfce-Mixer hatte falsche Einstellungen)

- Xfce-Menü hat wieder globale und doppelte Einträge (Lösung: neues Menu-File nehmen und anpassen)

- Keyboard-Shortcuts funktionieren nicht (Lösung: ?)

- Thunar Auto-Mount (USB-Stick, etc.) geht nicht (Lösung: siehe hier)

Das hat einen dann den ganzen Montag Abend gekostet. Bisher hatte ich auch keine Zeit weiter dran rumzuwerkeln. Aber irgendwie schon ärgerlich. Erst freut man sich, weil es viele neue und gute Änderungen und Verbesserungen gibt und bisher ist man nur damit beschäftigt den Normalzustand wiederherzustellen.

Zumal ich gewisse Dinge einfach nicht nachvollziehen kann. Das mit dem Xfce-Menü ist wiedermal ein graus. Seit gefühlten Jahren wünschen sich die User einen Menü-Editor, wie es ihn früher gab. Mangels Manpower passt man das Menü lediglich so an, dass man dieses mit dem Gnome-Menü-Editor Alacarte bearbeitet werden kann. Ist ja schön, wenn Alacarte nicht - wie fast jede Gnome-Only-Application - einen halben Gnome-Desktop als Abhängigkeit mit sich ziehen würde.

Ebenso Thunar. Ich finde es ebenso super, wenn man einen Protokoll-Händler (für URI-Schemas ala scp://) und ein Disk-Utility integriert. Es wird aber wiedermal auf Gnome-Programme/-libs gesetzt, die mit Pech eine ungewollte Dependency-Hell auslösen.

Zumal ich es bei diesem Release sehr ärgerlich fand, wieviele Zwangsabhängigkeiten und fixe USE-Flags es gab. Ich hoffe dafür mal, dass sich die Stabilität gewisser Panel Plugins gebessert hat. Abgesehen von ein wenig Usability und gewissen Konzepten, gibt es für mich an Xfce nichts zu meckern.

----------

## Necoro

Weiß hier zufällig auch jemand einen Ersatz für das Wetter-Applet, was ja jetzt rausgeflogen ist?

----------

## andi_s

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Weiß hier zufällig auch jemand einen Ersatz für das Wetter-Applet, was ja jetzt rausgeflogen ist?

 

schau dir mal conky an...

----------

## Josef.95

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Weiß hier zufällig auch jemand einen Ersatz für das Wetter-Applet, was ja jetzt rausgeflogen ist?

 

Hmm.., meinst du das xfce4-weather-plugin ?

die aktuelle Version 0.7.4 sollte auch wieder mit dem xfce4-panel-4.8.1 funktionieren.

----------

## Necoro

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Weiß hier zufällig auch jemand einen Ersatz für das Wetter-Applet, was ja jetzt rausgeflogen ist? 
> 
> Hmm.., meinst du das xfce4-weather-plugin ?
> 
> die aktuelle Version 0.7.4 sollte auch wieder mit dem xfce4-panel-4.8.1 funktionieren.

 

Japp - tut es auch. Hab das selber gemerkt beim update auf 4.8 -- aber diesen Thread (und meinen Post darin) vergessen gehabt  :Smile: 

----------

## kriz

Fin

----------

